# Sourdough from Bassman



## scarbelly (Nov 17, 2010)

We recently received our starter from Bassman and got it up and running. Nice starter. We now have 2 going on from the Friends of Carl that we got last year and one from Bassman.

For the first go this new one is awesome. Here are the first two loaves made with it








And here is a fantastic Cinnamon raisin loaf from the next day


----------



## beer-b-q (Nov 17, 2010)

That looks good Gary,  The bread is beautiful...


----------



## mballi3011 (Nov 17, 2010)

Yes those are a work of art.I bet they will taste good too.


----------



## chefrob (Nov 18, 2010)

those look damn good!


----------



## bassman (Nov 20, 2010)

Beautiful loaves, Gary!  As you know, the more you use the starter, the better it gets.  Looks darn good already.


----------



## tjohnson (Nov 20, 2010)

Sexiest Bread I've Ever Seen!

TJ


----------



## scarbelly (Nov 20, 2010)

Bassman said:


> Beautiful loaves, Gary!  As you know, the more you use the starter, the better it gets.  Looks darn good already.


Hey Keith

Roasted some coffee today and will do more tomorrow - hope to ship Monday -- Thanks again


----------



## shooterrick (Nov 27, 2010)

Love sourdough!  raisin bread Yum


----------



## backwoodssmoker (Nov 27, 2010)

Is it true SD, meaning you don't use any yeast.  I've started starter (just flour & water) had it for a year but never got nice loafs like those.

Makes me want to start another one.


----------



## ak1 (Nov 27, 2010)

Looks mighty tasty.

You reminded me that it's been a long time since I've made sourdough.

I think I'll start a batch of starter tonight.

Thank you for the inspiration.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




 


Scarbelly said:


> We recently received our starter from Bassman and got it up and running. Nice starter. We now have 2 going on from the Friends of Carl that we got last year and one from Bassman.
> 
> For the first go this new one is awesome. Here are the first two loaves made with it
> 
> ...


----------

